#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Redirecionar clientes em atraso para página local

## marcelomg

HI, pessoal alguem ja fez esse redirecionamento? quero forçar meus clientes em atrazo para uma pagina local de cobrança, desta forma ele fica sem navegação, parcialmente bloqueado, antes de bloqueio total.

----------


## francisco.william

nunca utilizei essa ferramenta mais já li muito sobre isso... tem como fazer isso em adversingment no hotspot.

----------


## tiagomatias

Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.

Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no

----------


## marcelomg

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no


Valeu brother, vou testar aqui.

----------


## sanca

Valeu Tiago obrigado

----------


## alamdias

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no


Opa, serve tbm para qualquer tipo de cliente, PPPoE, etc... basta colocar o ip do cliente que quando ele for navegar, solicitando porta 80, vai jogar para um servidor web com a página de bloqueio.. 
bem pensado.
Abraços

----------


## Mr_Dom

pra quem usa um gerenciador externo ao mt...tipo eu q conecto por telnet e passo os comandos...pode se criar uma regra bloqueando ips de uma determinada lista..

ae é soh vc adicionar o ip na lista q ele é bloqueado..aos mais experts ae...me digam se isso funga mesmo...


algo assim...nunca testei mas acho q funga..

chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 src-address-list=block_parcial action=dst-nat to-addresses=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to-ports=80

flws...t+

----------


## tiagomatias

> pra quem usa um gerenciador externo ao mt...tipo eu q conecto por telnet e passo os comandos...pode se criar uma regra bloqueando ips de uma determinada lista..
> 
> ae é soh vc adicionar o ip na lista q ele é bloqueado..aos mais experts ae...me digam se isso funga mesmo...
> 
> 
> algo assim...nunca testei mas acho q funga..
> 
> chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 src-address-list=block_parcial action=dst-nat to-addresses=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to-ports=80
> 
> flws...t+


Um programador esta fazedno isso para mim em java com esse raciocinio.

----------


## xandemartini

Estas regras só funcionam se o MK estiver fazendo NAT? Se estiver somente como bridge (uso o myauth pra NAT e Controle de Banda) como faria isto?

----------


## caracolnet

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no



=> Aki funcionou legal esta regra porem ela esta direcionando para a porta exemplo...

alguem sabe como configurar meu servidor web para apontar para uma pagina especifica
dai ao inves de apontar par porta 80 apontaria para por 8081 exemplo

e esta apontaria para uma pagina avisodebloqueio q esta no me servidor web...

abraço para Galera em Geral

Feliz Natal a Todos... e Prospero Ano novo

Alexandre
CaracolNET

----------


## rps67

Não sei se é possível, mas já pensei em algo dentro do proprio mikrotik.
uma requisição através do hotspot, ao invés de aparecer a tela de login, aparecia a tela de aviso ....hehehehehe
Pode ser, vou estudar mais sobre isso.....
Prometo que se descobrir algo, posto aqui ...

----------


## balisteri

bom pessoal é possivel sim ta ai um codigo que eachei no forum original do 
SO

chain=dstnat src-address=80.x.x.x protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=80.x.x.y to-ports=8001 


esse é o post original do site

Hello, 
I have problems to redirect non-paying clients to warning web page. I made dst-nat rule, but it wont redirect. Ok, clients do not have Internet enymore, but they don't see the warning. My rule: 
chain=dstnat src-address=80.x.x.x protocol=tcp action=dst-nat 
to-addresses=80.x.x.y to-ports=8001 

Where could be problem?? I also tried to put in the rule dst-port=80, but no changes.. 


agora a resposta


Make that a 
Code: 
chain=dstnat src-address=80.x.x.x protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=80.x.x.y to-ports=8001 
(include the dst-port paramter) or your webserver will see all kinds of TCP traffic redirected to it which it cannot really handle (SMTP, FTP, ...). 

If you made sure you have a webserver running on port 8001 at the address you redirect to, also take care to configure it so every errorpage (especially the 404 one) will show your "we're missing money from you"-page. (As your client will perhaps request http://www.someaddress.com/this/other/page.html - and your webserver won't have that special file...) 

If that doesn't work, try to explain better what acutally happens ("it won't redirect, but they do not have internet"?). 


ta ai o link pra quem quiser ver 

Mikrotik :: View topic - Client redirect to a web page

----------


## marcelomg

> Não sei se é possível, mas já pensei em algo dentro do proprio mikrotik.
> uma requisição através do hotspot, ao invés de aparecer a tela de login, aparecia a tela de aviso ....hehehehehe
> Pode ser, vou estudar mais sobre isso.....
> Prometo que se descobrir algo, posto aqui ...


Ficaria muito massa.

----------


## caracolnet

Galera

Agradeço de mais por esta dica... funcionou como uma luva!!!

perfeito

consegui tb fazer o direcionamento para uma pagina de aviso de bloquio ouvindo a porta 8081 e criando um virtualhost em meu servidor apache...

Obrigado

Alexandre
CaracolNET

----------


## marcelomg

> Galera
> 
> Agradeço de mais por esta dica... funcionou como uma luva!!!
> 
> perfeito
> 
> consegui tb fazer o direcionamento para uma pagina de aviso de bloquio ouvindo a porta 8081 e criando um virtualhost em meu servidor apache...
> 
> Obrigado
> ...


Qual das regras vc usou ?

----------


## zipfile

Isto funciona mesmo para quem nao usa Hotspot?

valeu ai.

----------


## maxtex

MAs .. a final..qual regra foi usada...essa última??? E no meu caso usso PPPoe com Ips válidos e dinamicos...tem como funcionar????

----------


## psychopunk

Opa pessoal..aqui eu uso hotspot e nao funcionou o re-direcionamento..

eu tenho um bloqueio.html em http://192.168.100.1/bloqueio.html, sendo que esse ip é onde todos os clientes sã redirecionados pra autencicação antes de navegar e o bloqueio.html ta junto com os arquivos de autenticação do hotspot..queria que um determinado ip ex: "192.168.100.14" quando autentica-se fosse re-direcionado pra http://192.168.100.1/bloqueio.html e sem possibilidades de ter acesso externo a não ser a página bloqueio.html

----------


## rps67

Caro colega psychopunk,
se bem entendi, essa idéia sua é a minha intenção, acho que pode funcionar sim. Deixa ver se entendi direito: vc criou uma página http://192.168.100.1/bloqueio.html dentro do diretório hotspot, agora vc quer redirecionar o ip do cliente em atrazo pra essa página, ao invés da default. Isso mesmo ?
Vamos trocar umas idéias, quem sabe conseguimos fazer funcionar e depois postamos aqui pra galera. [email protected].
Abraços ......

----------


## psychopunk

Seguinte...eu quero que o cliente que esta em atraso se logue normal, mais quando efetuar o login que seja re-direcionado pro bloqueio.html que está dentro do diretorio do hotspot

----------


## caracolnet

Pessoal não tenho hotspot

utilizei a regra proposta pelo tiago... funcionou perfeito

de configuração adicional apenas um dominio virtual no apache

direcionando para o local onde esta o arquivo bloqueio.html

mil maravilha...

para melhorar isto so se tivesse um jeito de ficar emitindo este aviso de tempo em tempos de maneira automatica... assim daria para bloquear parcialmente e depois definitivamente...

abraço a Todos

Alexandre
CaracolNET

----------


## kryseck

> Pessoal não tenho hotspot
> 
> utilizei a regra proposta pelo tiago... funcionou perfeito
> 
> de configuração adicional apenas um dominio virtual no apache
> 
> direcionando para o local onde esta o arquivo bloqueio.html
> 
> mil maravilha...
> ...


Tenho um serve apache rodando tmb.
Coloca aí pra gente como vc fez o virtual host, será q dá?!

Valeu!

----------


## caracolnet

Aí vai

Virtual Host no apache.. editar arquivo httpd.conf

Listen 80
Listen 8081

<VirtualHost ip :Stick Out Tongue: orta>
DocumentRoot /www/diminio/bloqueio... 
</VirtualHost>

No meu caso ficou assim
Listen 80
Listen 8081

<VirtualHost *:8081>
DocumentRoot /www/diminio/bloqueio... 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm
</VirtualHost>

----------


## ivovid

gostaria d simplesmente bloquear o cliente sem paginas d redirecionamento, gostaria d simplesmente bloquer a navegação tem como ???


naum uso pagina d login

gostaria d simplesmente entrar ni microtik e fazer o bloqueio !!!

tem como ??? e se tever !! como faço isso ??

----------


## alamdias

> gostaria d simplesmente bloquear o cliente sem paginas d redirecionamento, gostaria d simplesmente bloquer a navegação tem como ???
> 
> 
> naum uso pagina d login
> 
> gostaria d simplesmente entrar ni microtik e fazer o bloqueio !!!
> 
> tem como ??? e se tever !! como faço isso ??


Olá. Não entendi sua dúvida... o cara não te pagou e vc quer suspender ele ? 
Se é isso, vamos por partes.
Se usar PPPoE, desativa o login dele.
O mesmo para hostspot
Se for cliente conectado direto, bloqueia o MAC dele na interface wireless, isso deduzindo que vc tenha tal controle.
Nem precisa de regra.

Abraços

----------


## cabeer

> gostaria d simplesmente bloquear o cliente sem paginas d redirecionamento, gostaria d simplesmente bloquer a navegação tem como ???
> 
> 
> naum uso pagina d login
> 
> gostaria d simplesmente entrar ni microtik e fazer o bloqueio !!!
> 
> tem como ??? e se tever !! como faço isso ??


Ola 
vai em simple queues e derruba a banda dele pra 1k , isso se vc nau tiver controle de mac, tem tanta outras formas , eu particularmente como eu uso mascara 252 é só da disabe no gateway do cliente

----------


## Silvawireless

Fiz as regras que o Tiago MAtias Postou mas naum funcionou.
aki uso PPPOE. existe alguma configuraçao adicional?

desde ja Muito Obrigado pela atençao

----------


## wagnercandioto

> MAs .. a final..qual regra foi usada...essa última??? E no meu caso usso PPPoe com Ips válidos e dinamicos...tem como funcionar????


Galera, eu uso pppoe aki também, e a regra não funcionou, o que pode tar errado ? depois de um tempo descobri que se marcar aquele quadradinho do lado do ip ele funciona, a regra age e redireciona legal, mais redireciona todo mundo, não só o ip que ta listado, usso pppoe, alguem conseguiu?

----------


## olivionet

Cara vc quer fazer um atraso tipo assim...

O cliente loga dai cai numa página depois de um certo tempo vai pra página q ele tava navegando ?

Se for isso msm, me da um tok q eu te passo como eu fiz !! Vlz !!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Cara vc quer fazer um atraso tipo assim...
> 
> O cliente loga dai cai numa página depois de um certo tempo vai pra página q ele tava navegando ?
> 
> Se for isso msm, me da um tok q eu te passo como eu fiz !! Vlz !!


Ola amigo Olivionet, posta ai as regras que tmb tenho interesse em aprender como fazer isso ai.

Abraços.

----------


## wagnercandioto

> Cara vc quer fazer um atraso tipo assim...
> 
> O cliente loga dai cai numa página depois de um certo tempo vai pra página q ele tava navegando ?
> 
> Se for isso msm, me da um tok q eu te passo como eu fiz !! Vlz !!


Seria muito interessante aprender isso, passa o conhecimento pra gente ai amigo...

----------


## marcelomg

> Cara vc quer fazer um atraso tipo assim...
> 
> O cliente loga dai cai numa página depois de um certo tempo vai pra página q ele tava navegando ?
> 
> Se for isso msm, me da um tok q eu te passo como eu fiz !! Vlz !!


Brother, passa ae como vc faz pq acredito que será muito util pra todos.

----------


## wagnercandioto

> Galera, eu uso pppoe aki também, e a regra não funcionou, o que pode tar errado ? depois de um tempo descobri que se marcar aquele quadradinho do lado do ip ele funciona, a regra age e redireciona legal, mais redireciona todo mundo, não só o ip que ta listado, usso pppoe, alguem conseguiu?


não, ninguem conseguiu ? com pppoe ?

----------


## chiareloto

Amigao usei estas regras nao tive sucesso.


/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \

IP cliente PPPOE : 10.1.1.8

IP servidor WEB : 10.1.1.3

qual seria a forma de configurar para redirecionar o clientes que nao pagaram...

----------


## rps67

Primeiro você cria uma entrada de dns statica em IP DNS (ex: provedor.com.br) 
no campo address coloque o gateway do hotspot.
depois vc cria um profile com essa config:

/ ip hotspot user profile 
add name="debito" session-timeout=20s idle-timeout=none \
keepalive-timeout=20s status-autorefresh=1m shared-users=unlimited \
rate-limit="64k/64k" transparent-proxy=yes open-status-page=always \
advertise=yes advertise-url=provedor.com.br/radvert.html \
advertise-interval=1s advertise-timeout=never 

aqui eu sempre reduzo a banda do cliente em debito para a metade.

PS: não esqueça de editar a pagina radvert.html.

----------


## chiareloto

Sem utilizar o Hotspot teria como fazer ? 

no meu servidor eu estou fazendo NAT 

assim 

IP do cliente interface de saida e mascarando.

agora queria redirecionar o cliente para o meu servidor web que esta conectado na propria rede, estou usando windows xp com ISS hospedando minha pagina.

----------


## chiareloto

Estas regras funcionam...

add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=0-65535 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=80 \

Tenho um servidor WEB com windows XP rodando na porta 80 com IP 10.1.1.3 Mascara 255.255.255.0.

O problema que eu estava tendo era com a mascara do servidor, pois estava colocando 255.0.0.0 ai ele nao funcionava, depois que mudei para 255.255.255.0 
funciona blz.

meu servidor tem uma pagina de aviso de cobrança...

----------


## Nazzi

Galera, eu uso a action same pra fazer meu redirecionamento, funciona 100%..

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 src-address-list=Block action=same to-addresses=IP_servidor_web to-ports=porta_do_servidor_web same-not-by-dst=no comment="Controle de Clientes com Falta de Pagamento" disabled=no

/ ip firewall address-list 
add list=Block address=IP_Cliente comment="" disabled=yes

/ ip firewall filter
add chain=forward protocol=tcp dst-port=porta_do_servidor_web src-address-list=Block action=accept comment="- - - - - - - - - - Bloqueio de Usuarios por Falta de Pagamento - - - - - - - - - -" disabled=no 
add chain=forward protocol=udp dst-port=53 src-address-list=Block action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=forward src-address-list=Block action=drop comment="" disabled=no 

O que eu gosto nessa bagunça é que eu bloqueio por portas e só preciso adicionar os ips em address-list em firewall.

Abraços...

----------


## felipefefeu

Voce ja tem um um server httpd rodando com uma pagina qualquer, ok , pq nao faz um "dominio virtual" com outro ip para o httpd , redirecionando para uma determinada pasta dentro do seu /var/www( diretorio default do apache) com uma pagina de aviso , ou que simplesmente esta bloqueado .

é uma forma de voce ter "dois servers" num só , mas terá que usar outro ip . 
procure informações sobre , e veja se te atende...

----------


## Vicente Netto

Olá pessoal,
para um cliente bloqueado, 
o interessante é fazer o redirecionamento para a página de bloqueio
e dropar os outros serviços (MSN, smtp, pop3... etc)

Como poderemos fazer isso?

----------


## maxtex

> Galera, eu uso a action same pra fazer meu redirecionamento, funciona 100%..
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 src-address-list=Block action=same to-addresses=IP_servidor_web to-ports=porta_do_servidor_web same-not-by-dst=no comment="Controle de Clientes com Falta de Pagamento" disabled=no
> 
> / ip firewall address-list 
> add list=Block address=IP_Cliente comment="" disabled=yes
> 
> / ip firewall filter
> ...



com PPPoe?

----------


## dragon1910

bom eu testei e naum deu ceto com redirecionamento para para proxy na porta 3128 , ai desativei o redirecionamneto e ai funcionou , quando eu ativo o redireciomaneto do proxy ai naum funciona.... tenho um servidor proxy separado do mikrotik. rodando o suse linux 9.3... 

alguem tem alguma sugestão para funcionar neste caso ...


deste de ja agradeço...

----------


## vinnyz

No meu caso da pagina nao pode ser encontrada... quando o cliente tenta navegar... e nao aparece o site que indiquei para o redirecionamento e quando eu digito o site direto no navegador ele entra normal, ou seja o MK nao esta fazendo o redirecionamento normal...
Outra coisa que percebi eh que quando tiro o proxy do navegador o cliente navega normal mesmo o ip estando bloqueado.

----------


## vinnyz

O problema da navegação sem o proxy eu resolvi movendo a regra de bloqueio para o topo da lista... agora o problema de redirecionamento eu nao consegui...

O site que configurei nao aparece pro cliente, mas quando o cliente tenta acessar ele via navegador aparece normal. O problema nao esta no servidor web e sim no mk.

----------


## alamilly

Cara vc's são demais, aki eu só aprendo cada vez mais e peço o seguinte a vocês, aguem pode montar um passo a passo de todo o procedimento inclusive de como montar o servidor de web, onde fica a pagina de redirecionamento. Desde já agradeço pela estima consieração.

----------


## alamilly

> Cara vc quer fazer um atraso tipo assim...
> 
> O cliente loga dai cai numa página depois de um certo tempo vai pra página q ele tava navegando ?
> 
> Se for isso msm, me da um tok q eu te passo como eu fiz !! Vlz !!


Amigo me ajuda então é desta forma mesmo que eu o precisando aki, valeu. um abraço

Monta um passo a passo 

[email protected]

----------


## Cybervix

Bom.. um passo a passo seria muito interessante,
vamos reunir informaçoes e organizar isso ai!

----------


## adrianoalagsia

Ola Alexandre, vc consegui fazer com que fosse emitido esse aviso de tempo em tempo ?

----------


## caracolnet

Ola

No caso este q fiz e estatico qdo bloqueio o cliente bloqueio de vez

para fazer isto q vc quer tem q criar um script para habilitar/desabilitar a regra de nat q vc criou para emitir o aviso... e depois criar um agendamento para executar de tempos em tempos por exemplo a cada 30 mim...

Alexandre

----------


## adrianoalagsia

vc falou sobre melhorar de um jeito a ficar emitindo um aviso de tempo em tempo!

ve consegui fazer isso ?

se a resposta for sim. 
tem como vc me ajudar
grato 

[email protected]

----------


## adrianoalagsia

se nao for pedir demais, tem como vc me mandar um exemplo ?

ficarei muito agradecico se for possivel !


abraço


Adriano
[email protected]

----------


## alancp

> O problema da navegação sem o proxy eu resolvi movendo a regra de bloqueio para o topo da lista... agora o problema de redirecionamento eu nao consegui...
> 
> O site que configurei nao aparece pro cliente, mas quando o cliente tenta acessar ele via navegador aparece normal. O problema nao esta no servidor web e sim no mk.


O problema deve estar na porta que voce escolheu em action dst-nat. Tem que colocar a porta 80 pra funcionar...

----------


## alancp

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no


Acredito que a regra funcionará melhor como está abaixo:

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=80 \
comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no

Se colocar dst=port=80 o mk vai filtrar apenas as requisões desta porta e deixar passar as outras. Outra dica é que voce pode criar uma lista de endereços e atribuir pela guia advanced ao inves de usar src-address em general

----------


## PabloZ

Galera.. pra quem quer bloquear o cliente com um site de aviso e usa hotspot, eu uso uma solução aque que eu mesmo adaptei..

Olha aeh o tópico que iniciei!!!

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-servidor.html

vlw!
PZ

----------


## regiaraujo

Faz o seguinte acesse pelo winbox va na aba ip/hotspot/user e cria uma nova profile com o mone atrasado ou como quizer apos criar o profiles vc so altera a opcão de ADVERTISE seleciona ela e em advertise url vc coloca o endereço ip do mikrotik ex 192.168.x.x/atrasado.html em advertise interval vc coloca o tempo qe quizer em advertise timeout immediately .apos isso vc acessa o seu mikroti via ftp e copia a pasta hotspot dentro dela vc acrescenta a pagina que vc criou com a cobrança do usuario lembrando salve como ex atrasado.html depois e so mudar os usuarios para a nova profile e ele vão receber essa menssagem de acordo com o tempo que vc colocar vc tambem pode reduzir a banda dele.qualquer duvida estamos ai o meu fuciona show.um feliz ano novo para todos.

----------


## neon

meu mkt esta como router.

tenho esse bloqueio de clientes atrasados funcionando assim:

;;; BLOQUEIO - CLIENTES EM ATRASO
chain=dstnat dst-address=!10.x.x.254 src-address-list=BLOQUEIO-ATRASO action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.x.x.254 to-ports=81

todo acesso que nao seja ao meu servidor, seja qual for o protocolo e/ou porta é redirecionado para o meu servidor na porta 81.

dessa forma nao precisa fazer regra para bloqueio dos outros serviços que nao sejam HTTP (porta 80).

fiz um VirtualHost no apache na portat 81 com a pagina de bloqueio.

ai so vou no ip firewall address list e adiciono o ip do cliente inadimplente na lista BLOQUEIO-ATRASO

funfa blz.

PS: Sobre o aviso de tempos em tempos, eu creio que seja possivel sim, vou tirar um tempo esta semana para fazer esses testes 

Neon

----------


## zipfile

como direcionar para pagina no proprio MK, via ppoe? alguem sabe?
beijocas

----------


## catvbrasil

> como direcionar para pagina no proprio MK, via ppoe? alguem sabe?
> beijocas


 
Eis a solução:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...ppoe-dhcp.html

----------


## centaurosmegatux

Veja ai um exemplo tambem muito facil de se fazer...

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s IP_DO_CLIENTE -j DNAT --to-destination IP_SERVIDOR_TELA_BLOQUEIO

Obs: No script acima o bloqueio eh de todas as portas e não apenas a Port 80.

Espero ter ajudado... Vlws...

----------


## altairsq

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no


 
CARO COLEGAS FIZ ESTE DIRECIONAMENTO CERTO COMO CITADO ACIMA MAS DA UM ERRO QUANDO VOU TENTAR NAVEGAR TIPO NÃO EXIBE A PAGINA CORRETA APENAS DA ESTE ERRO. E SE EU NAVEGAR NORMAL PELO NAVEGADOR SEM O DIRECIONAMENTO A PAGINA DE NOTIFICAÇÃO FUNCIONA SEM PROBLEMAS.

erro:
*Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server*

If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.
*ATTENTION!*

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please *contact the administrator of the site involved.* (Try sending an email to <[email protected]_domain_>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.
*About cPanel:*

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.
*About Apache HTTP Server:*

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry.
http://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s...powered_by.gifhttp://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s.../apache_pb.gif

este erro q ocorre alguem pode me ajudar.

e o endereço de bloqueio é este:

BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTES EM ATRAZO.

----------


## altairsq

> Eis a solução:
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...ppoe-dhcp.html


por thiago

Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no[/quote]


CARO COLEGAS FIZ ESTE DIRECIONAMENTO CERTO COMO CITADO ACIMA MAS DA UM ERRO QUANDO VOU TENTAR NAVEGAR TIPO NÃO EXIBE A PAGINA CORRETA APENAS DA ESTE ERRO. E SE EU NAVEGAR NORMAL PELO NAVEGADOR SEM O DIRECIONAMENTO A PAGINA DE NOTIFICAÇÃO FUNCIONA SEM PROBLEMAS.

erro:
*Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server*

If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.
*ATTENTION!*

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please *contact the administrator of the site involved.* (Try sending an email to <[email protected]_domain_>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.
*About cPanel:*

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.
*About Apache HTTP Server:*

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry.
http://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s...powered_by.gifhttp://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s.../apache_pb.gif

este erro q ocorre alguem pode me ajudar.

e o endereço de bloqueio é este:

BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTES EM ATRAZO.

----------


## altairsq

> meu mkt esta como router.
> 
> tenho esse bloqueio de clientes atrasados funcionando assim:
> 
> ;;; BLOQUEIO - CLIENTES EM ATRASO
> chain=dstnat dst-address=!10.x.x.254 src-address-list=BLOQUEIO-ATRASO action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.x.x.254 to-ports=81
> 
> todo acesso que nao seja ao meu servidor, seja qual for o protocolo e/ou porta é redirecionado para o meu servidor na porta 81.
> 
> ...


 
Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no[/quote]


CARO COLEGAS FIZ ESTE DIRECIONAMENTO CERTO COMO CITADO ACIMA MAS DA UM ERRO QUANDO VOU TENTAR NAVEGAR TIPO NÃO EXIBE A PAGINA CORRETA APENAS DA ESTE ERRO. E SE EU NAVEGAR NORMAL PELO NAVEGADOR SEM O DIRECIONAMENTO A PAGINA DE NOTIFICAÇÃO FUNCIONA SEM PROBLEMAS.

erro:
*Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server*

If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.
*ATTENTION!*

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please *contact the administrator of the site involved.* (Try sending an email to <[email protected]_domain_>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.
*About cPanel:*

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.
*About Apache HTTP Server:*

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry.
http://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s...powered_by.gifhttp://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s.../apache_pb.gif

este erro q ocorre alguem pode me ajudar.

e o endereço de bloqueio é este:

BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTES EM ATRAZO.

NO MEU CASO FIZ IGUAL O THIAGO PASSOU MAS NÃO VAI IGUAL A TUA REGRA TAMBEM BATE NESTE ERRO PODERIA ME EXPLICAR MAIS SOBRE ESTE VIRTUALHOST COM CONFIGURAR ONDE. FICO GRATO.

----------


## lipossani

Pessoal, to precisando de uma ajuda, depois de ler muito sobre o assunto aqui no forum, criei o usuário bloqueado no ip/hotspot/profile porém na opção ADVERTISE optei em utilizar uma pagina hospedada, ex http://xxxxxx.com.br/aviso_1/ escolho o profile pra bloquear o cliente, até ai td certinho, porém qd ele loga da pagina não exibida e ele continua a navegar se abre outras paginas.
Minha pergunta, precisa alterar algum arquivo dentro da pasta Hotspot? o que fazer pra não conseguir navegar depois de abrir a pagina de avisos?
Obrigada pela força..
Elis..

----------


## iafury

> Eai galera quanto tempo, aqui esta corrido esse final de ano, por andei sumido, em falando final de ano um Feliz Natal a todos daqui do forum.
> 
> Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
> comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no


 
Ai onde diz IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO pode ser tipo assim: http://www.paginadeaviso.com.br??

outra coisa: só ira funcionar o redirecionamento se o cliente colocar o login e a senha, pois eu uso o ipbinding pra eles nao precisarem ficar digitando senha

----------


## froyer

> Pessoal, to precisando de uma ajuda, depois de ler muito sobre o assunto aqui no forum, criei o usuário bloqueado no ip/hotspot/profile porém na opção ADVERTISE optei em utilizar uma pagina hospedada, ex http://xxxxxx.com.br/aviso_1/ escolho o profile pra bloquear o cliente, até ai td certinho, porém qd ele loga da pagina não exibida e ele continua a navegar se abre outras paginas.
> Minha pergunta, precisa alterar algum arquivo dentro da pasta Hotspot? o que fazer pra não conseguir navegar depois de abrir a pagina de avisos?
> Obrigada pela força..
> Elis..


 No user profile, defina o valor de session timeout..
flw

----------


## froyer

> Ai onde diz IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO pode ser tipo assim: http://www.paginadeaviso.com.br??
> 
> outra coisa: só ira funcionar o redirecionamento se o cliente colocar o login e a senha, pois eu uso o ipbinding pra eles nao precisarem ficar digitando senha


Amigo.. se vc nao quer que os usuarios digitem o username e senha, por que usar hotspot?
flw

----------


## leandroapm

Opa, aqui utilizo um sistema assim, mas faço tudo manual, tipo...

eu criei uma pagina de aviso o coloquei ela no mk, criei um profile para essas pessoas, quando o cliente atrasa eu faço a alteracao no plano dele, nesse plano de 5 em 5 minutos aparece a pagina de aviso falando que ele tem algo pendente...
isso para mim tem me ajudando muito, porque antes bloqueava a pessoa reclamava bastante hoje só bloqueio acina de 10 dias pendente.

crie uma pagina de aviso do seu gosto e jogue no mk, depois crie um profile em user, com a velocidade que voce quiser, em advertise coloque o nome da sua pagina que enviou para o mk (no meu caso, aviso.html)
coloque a frequencia que a pagina vai aparecer para o usuario....

depois va em ip>dns... cadastre o ip de saida do seu link, e pronto, os seus clientes vao ver essa pagina toda vez, ate que voce volte ao profile normal!

espero ter ajudado!!
falou! :Burnout:

----------


## iafury

[quote=leandroapm;324775] 
depois va em ip>dns... cadastre o ip de saida do seu link, e pronto, quote]


Cara aqui nao ta rolando ja fiz varias vezes, esse ip de saida que voce citou é o ip do servidor? tipo meu servidor é 192.168.200.1 seria esse o ip pra colocar la, e onde vai a pagina tem que ser http://192.168.200.1/aviso.html ou soh aviso .html ja tentei de varias formas e nao funfou

----------


## leandroapm

[quote=iafury;324788]


> depois va em ip>dns... cadastre o ip de saida do seu link, e pronto, quote]
> 
> 
> Cara aqui nao ta rolando ja fiz varias vezes, esse ip de saida que voce citou é o ip do servidor? tipo meu servidor é 192.168.200.1 seria esse o ip pra colocar la, e onde vai a pagina tem que ser http://192.168.200.1/aviso.html ou soh aviso .html ja tentei de varias formas e nao funfou


opa, coloque o gateway de saida do seu link do mikrotik, tipo.. 
em ip>route voce tem o ip de saida geral do seu link, só add ele em ip>dns, da certo, nao tem erro, se nao der me fala..

a pagina de aviso voce coloca somente o aviso.html, porque se voce tiver mais de uma categoria de rede, vai ser feito automatico o endereço..

----------


## erniman

Ola, eu estou com um problema para "Redireccionar clientes para pagina local com APache"

Eu configurei isto em Mikrotik 2.9.27:
/ip firewall nat 
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp src-address=[Client IP] dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=[Webserver IP] to-ports=8001

Mas nao esta funcionando  :Frown: 
O cliente nao pode usar o firefox (se ele intenta ingresar www.google.com nao tem resultado) mas nao mostre minha pagina com Apache.
ele só tem uma página de erro de Firefox e não de meu apache de WebServer

Se eu browse em http://192.168.0.5:8001 (meu ip de apache e porto) trabalham bem e eu vejo o "não-pagar-página. 
Eu tenho alguns regras "mangle" para tráfico entrante no porto 80 (mas eu não sei se isto tem relação com meu problema).
Eu tentei mudar o porto, Disable regras de Mangle, SET outra gama em porto (não só um) mas eu não posso achar onde é o problema.


Se alguém pode me falar o que posso ver eu para achar onde é o problema seria muito útil.

Grato.

-Eu nao uso HotSpot -

----------


## Raniel

> Ola, eu estou com um problema para "Redireccionar clientes para pagina local com APache"
> 
> Eu configurei isto em Mikrotik 2.9.27:
> /ip firewall nat 
> chain=dstnat protocol=tcp src-address=[Client IP] dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=[Webserver IP] to-ports=8001
> 
> Mas nao esta funcionando 
> O cliente nao pode usar o firefox (se ele intenta ingresar www.google.com nao tem resultado) mas nao mostre minha pagina com Apache.
> ele só tem uma página de erro de Firefox e não de meu apache de WebServer
> ...


Olá amigo,
Faça deste jeito:

*Note:* 10.10.0.1 representa o ip do mikrotik, 10.10.0.2 o ip do apache, 10.10.0.3 o cliente e ether1 a placa onde o apache e o cliente estão conectados.

1 - Adicionar o ip do Apache Server em Address List do mikrotik:
/ip address add address=10.10.0.2/24 interface=ether1 comment="Apache WebServer"

2 - Para protocolo tcp que chegarem ao servidor:
_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.10.0.3 dst-address=10.10.0.1 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8001
_ 
3 - Para protocolo udp que chegarem ao servidor:
_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.10.0.3 dst-address=10.10.0.1 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8001_

6 - Redireciona o cliente para o apache:
_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.10.0.3 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.0.2 to-ports=8001_

----------


## erniman

Ola Mr. RG obrigado pela dica.

Eu testei mas nao funcionou. O problema é que quando eu adiciono o ip do Apache Server em Address List do mikrotik o LINK do Internet cai (eu nao tenho link).
Lá eu tenho o address do mikrotik e do Cablemodem (dinamic).

Eu vou a testar novamente mais tarde (quando nao tenha tanto trafego).

----------


## Raniel

> Ola Mr. RG obrigado pela dica.
> 
> Eu testei mas nao funcionou. O problema é que quando eu adiciono o ip do Apache Server em Address List do mikrotik o LINK do Internet cai (eu nao tenho link).
> Lá eu tenho o address do mikrotik e do Cablemodem (dinamic).
> 
> Eu vou a testar novamente mais tarde (quando nao tenha tanto trafego).


Me informe onde ip do mikrotik e do linux e se o linux conecta no mikrotik. E outras informações: ip e etc.

----------


## erniman

Oi, eu anexo um jpg onde tem a Topologia de meu Rede.

O cliente que eu quer bloquear é 192.168.0.6 ele tem configurado com DNS: 192.168.0.254

Eu testei novamente o que voce recomendou fazer mas nao consegui que funcione.

Veja que eu nao tenho um PC com Linux (solamente o Mikrotik). Em PC 192.168.0.5 eu tenho um WinXP com o Apache instalado em port 8001

Se você precisa outras informações eu posso enviar.

Muito obrigado novamente

----------


## Raniel

> Oi, eu anexo um jpg onde tem a Topologia de meu Rede.
> 
> O cliente que eu quer bloquear é 192.168.0.6 ele tem configurado com DNS: 192.168.0.254
> 
> Eu testei novamente o que voce recomendou fazer mas nao consegui que funcione.
> 
> Veja que eu nao tenho um PC com Linux (solamente o Mikrotik). Em PC 192.168.0.5 eu tenho um WinXP com o Apache instalado em port 8001
> 
> Se você precisa outras informações eu posso enviar.
> ...


Vou fazer uns testes e posto para você o resultado com as regras que eu usei.

----------


## Raniel

Olá amigo,
Adicone as seguintes regras em seu mikrotik:

*Note:* usei o slackware 11 com apache na porta 8080.

/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.10.1.3 protocol=tcp action=jump jump-target=linux 

/ip firewall nat add chain=linux action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.1.2 to-ports=808

*Note:* o ip 10.10.1.2 é do linux e o 10.10.1.3 é do cliente. O servidor 10.10.1.1/24

Testei e funcionou blz.

Qualquer coisa...

----------


## Raniel

Opa esqueci de uma dica:

Como toda vez que for redirecinado para o apache-linux, sempre irá ficar o endereço do site que foi digitado na barra.

*Dica:* Fazer uma página em branco com um uma função javascript para abrir um pop-up ou uma nova janela com a pagina informativa.

Note: Pode-se usar o ddns ou outro para dar nome ao seu site.

----------


## erniman

Blz cara...funcionou !! 

Muito obrigado por sua ajuda.

Um abraço

----------


## alexrj2001

Tenho um Hotspot funcionando blz, e queria que assim que que o usuário loga-se aparece-se a tela de bloqueio sendo que esta página de bloqueio já está pronta inserir o bloqueio no plano mais quando altero o plano dele de 300K por exemplo para bloqueio ele não direciona para o html bloqueio como posso resolver isso sem muito trabalho.

----------


## Raniel

> Tenho um Hotspot funcionando blz, e queria que assim que que o usuário loga-se aparece-se a tela de bloqueio sendo que esta página de bloqueio já está pronta inserir o bloqueio no plano mais quando altero o plano dele de 300K por exemplo para bloqueio ele não direciona para o html bloqueio como posso resolver isso sem muito trabalho.


Olá amigo,
A sua página de bloqueio está no proprio mikrotik ou em um servidor apache-linux?

----------


## alexrj2001

Está no próprio Mikrotik

----------


## Raniel

> Está no próprio Mikrotik


Pois bem amigo,
Vamos vê se isto pode resolver, não testei isto:

■ crie uma nova pasta em file usando um cliente ftp e coloque os arquivos no qual os clientes verão.

Ex: nome da pasta: "aviso"

■ criar as seguintes regras:

_/ip firewall nat add 

chain=dstnat hotspot=from-client action=jump jump-target=aviso

chain=aviso protocol=udp dst-port=53 action=redirect to-ports=64872

chain=aviso protocol=tcp dst-port=53 action=redirect to-ports=64872

chain=aviso protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=local-dst action=redirect to-ports=64873

chain=aviso protocol=tcp dst-port=443 hotspot=local-dst action=redirect to-ports=64875



_Dica: Você pode criar uma regra para cada ip, colocando "src-address=ipcliente" nas regras acima ou criar uma lista com os ips dos devedores usando "src-address-list=devedores" depois é só adicionar os ips na lista: 

_/ip firewall address-list add address=192.168.0.5 list=devedores_ _comment="joao"


_
¯

----------


## alexrj2001

tem como me mandar uma tela de amostra

----------


## Raniel

> tem como me mandar uma tela de amostra


Só copiar e colar os arquivos dentro da pasta.

----------


## alexrj2001

não consigo visualizar não tem como vc dar uma olhada no meu mikrotik???

meu msn é [email protected]




> Só copiar e colar os arquivos dentro da pasta.

----------


## Raniel

> não consigo visualizar não tem como vc dar uma olhada no meu mikrotik???
> 
> meu msn é [email protected]


Para visualizar a img em tamanho maior, deve clicá-la ou 

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...cal-imagem.jpg

----------


## alexrj2001

sou leigo pra caramba se tiver como dar uma olhadinha agradeço e meu msn se quizer falar comigo é [email protected]

----------


## ivangalves

Pessoal será que tem como fazer isso????

Bloqueados - 8081
Debitos - 8082
Criar um Address-lists, la em firewall, como Bloqueados, outra como Debito, e fazer uma regra pra cara um tipo aquela do nat para redireionar o cara que tiver nela para a porta 8081 bloqueados, e na 8082 na debtio, sei que vai dar trabalho pra ficar controlando isso, mas se tiver dedicação consegue.

Será que é possível fazer isso ???

Tem algo que impessa de realizar isso ???

 :Withstupid:

----------


## Raniel

> ...será que tem como fazer isso?...


Neste caso você terá que usar um servidor externo ou usar hotspot.

Veja link para o hotspot:

Viva o Linux.com.br - Página não encontrada)

----------


## marcosdiirr

Amigo Mr. RG

Criei dois diretorios dentro do mikrotik aviso e bloqueio com suas devidas paginas dentro ....

mas ja fiz de tudo conforme sua regras da pagina 17 e nao consegui nada, teria como me dar uma força ?

minha rede

minha maq. 10.5.50.34
mikrotik 10.5.50.1

----------


## Raniel

> Amigo Mr. RG
> 
> Criei dois diretorios dentro do mikrotik aviso e bloqueio com suas devidas paginas dentro ....
> 
> mas ja fiz de tudo conforme sua regras da pagina 17 e nao consegui nada, teria como me dar uma força ?
> 
> minha rede
> 
> minha maq. 10.5.50.34
> mikrotik 10.5.50.1


Você está usando hotspot?

----------


## marcosdiirr

Uso hotspot e tambem pppoe... 
 :Smokin:

----------


## Raniel

> Uso hotspot e tambem pppoe...


Você poderia fazer isto usando o adversiment do hotspot e se não quiser usar o advert, terá que ter um server externo para fazer isto com o apache.

----------


## marcosdiirr

Mas ai na pag. 17, vc mostra como fazer dentro do proprio mikrotik e usando o hotspot certo? so que aqui nao consegui fazer funcionar .... poderia das mais detalhes.... ?

----------


## Raniel

> Mas ai na pag. 17, vc mostra como fazer dentro do proprio mikrotik e usando o hotspot certo? so que aqui nao consegui fazer funcionar .... poderia das mais detalhes.... ?


Ali eu falei para ele testar, pois ainda não tinha.
Para testar e comprovar, faça o seguinte:
http://ipdoserver/pastadoshtmls/html.html

Depois poste o resultado.

----------


## marcosdiirr

Nao funcionou .... mas vou continuar os testes aqui...

Mesmo assim valeu. :Rock:

----------


## ruhling

mto boa a solução de boqueio do usuario vcs estão de parabens, aqui funcionou blzinha!!!!
mas me tirem uma duvida que vi vcs falando e não vi uma resposta certa, se teria como em vez de bloquear o cliente de uma vez, só força a abertura do site de aviso assim q logasse pelo hotspot e depois voltasse a navegar normalmente, isso teria como? pq tentei aqui e não consegui!!!
VLW

----------


## SantiagoMG

> mto boa a solução de boqueio do usuario vcs estão de parabens, aqui funcionou blzinha!!!!
> mas me tirem uma duvida que vi vcs falando e não vi uma resposta certa, se teria como em vez de bloquear o cliente de uma vez, só força a abertura do site de aviso assim q logasse pelo hotspot e depois voltasse a navegar normalmente, isso teria como? pq tentei aqui e não consegui!!!
> VLW


 
Sim, é possível fazer com que a página de aviso apareça e o cliente continue navegando, e vc também pode configurar para que esta pagina fique aparecendo de tempo em tempo para o cliente (aqui configurei para aparecer de 5 em 5 minutos).

No link abaixo tem um ótimo tutorial do Mr. RG ensinando como fazer, eu segui ele e deu certo aqui, vale a pena dar uma olhada: Linux: Configurando servidor MikroTik com Hotspot e páginas de aviso (atraso e bloqueio) [Artigo]

Se precisar de uma ajuda, dentro de minhas limitações, estarei à disposição!!

----------


## ruhling

blz.. funciona tranquilo... vlw...
e se quizesse direcionar um site q não esteja dentro do mkt, tem como? da maneira que falei antes, força abrir só uma vez, logo após logar!!!
Agradeço desde de já!!!

----------


## SantiagoMG

Apos logado, para que o cliente seja redirecionado para uma site fora do Mikrotik, basta especificar o endereço do mesmo em Advertise URL.

Ou seja, se vc quer redirecionar o cliente para o site do Underlinux, por exemplo, especifique: advertise-url=https://under-linux.org/


E para abrir esse site somente uma vez por dia, logo após logar-se, especifique o intervalo de 1 segundo e depois 1 dia.


Segue abaixo as imagens de como fica essa configuraçao feita pelo WinBox.


Experimenta e posta o resultado!!

----------


## Raniel

> blz.. funciona tranquilo... vlw...
> e se quizesse direcionar um site q não esteja dentro do mkt, tem como? da maneira que falei antes, força abrir só uma vez, logo após logar!!!
> Agradeço desde de já!!!


Olá amigo,
O que você pode fazer, é alterar o dst da pag login.html que está na pasta hotspot.

----------


## ruhling

não sei fazer isso não, tem como me orientar?
vlw

----------


## Raniel

> não sei fazer isso não, tem como me orientar?
> vlw


No login.html procure por 


```
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
```

 e altere por


```
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="http://google.com.br" />
```

 Use um cliente ftp para baixar/enviar o arquivo para a pasta hotspot.

----------


## ruhling

Vlw, vou testar!!!!

----------


## multlink

Amigos uso a propria solução do hotspot, sendo que criei 2 profiles uam de aviso e outra de bloqueio e ficou show com mensagens enviadas a cada 30min no profile aviso e no bloqueio outro site avisando o motivo que foi bloqueado, show...

----------


## alexrj2001

> Amigos uso a propria solução do hotspot, sendo que criei 2 profiles uam de aviso e outra de bloqueio e ficou show com mensagens enviadas a cada 30min no profile aviso e no bloqueio outro site avisando o motivo que foi bloqueado, show...


 
Tem como postar as telas das configurações pois aqui não consigo nem por reza
Ou derrepente entrar em contato comigo pelo msn [email protected]

----------

